

Knowing your onions in New York - ananthrk
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/columns/sainath/knowing-your-onions-in-new-york/article4156928.ece

======
ananthrk
I am posting this article, which is from one of the leading Indian dailies, in
order to better understand some of the issues raised in this article -
especially from HNers in the US with farming experience. BTW, the Indian
parliament is currently holding discussions on allowing direct foreign
investment in multi-brand retail stores (such as WalMart)

